# attic insultaion



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

The grammar was so poor in that I'm quite confused as to what you are trying say...what's bare? studs in attic? plastic? All three sound out of place...


----------



## jeremy31 (Sep 20, 2011)

AGWhitehouse said:


> The grammar was so poor in that I'm quite confused as to what you are trying say...what's bare? studs in attic? plastic? All three sound out of place...


 the studs in attic are bare ran the foam air ducts up the centers. was wondering if i should faced or unfaced insulation and use plastic to cover


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm assuming by "stud" you mean rafter. Studs are in walls. Joists are horizontal at the ceiling, and rafters are sloped and support the roof.

The foam "ducts" are more properly noted as venting panels.

The best way to insulate an existing attic is so it looks something like this: http://www.lowerelectricbilltoday.com/useruploads/images/attic-insulation.jpg

The venting panels only need to extend beyond the surface of the batt. insulation. I would also recommend going to the next level and covering the batt. insulation with an air barrier. Tyvek is a brand name material that can be used. Do not use plastic! It has to be vapor permeable.


----------

